# Variation in Chilean Juice



## Rocky (May 28, 2014)

Has anyone noticed a significant variation in Chilean juices from year to year? I suppose that vintages can vary quite a bit and I am not condemning Chilean juice. However, I made a number of wines from 2012 juice and they were really special. I have since made wine from the 2013 and 2014 vintages and they do not seem the same level to me. The wines are thinner and lacking distinctive varietal tastes. Has anyone else had this experience? Thanks.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 28, 2014)

I felt that way about the 2012 vintage. I belong to a wine club that went together and purchased over 200 buckets. None of us enjoyed the juice bucket experience or how the wine came out. In defense of the buckets, I will add that nobody added any extra grapes to them. 

I would like to try again, but every time I suggest it I am nearly shouted down. Maybe some time. There are no distributors locally, I wish there were.


----------



## JohnT (May 28, 2014)

I can't really say about bucket juice, but the fresh fruit has been rather consistent. This year, however, the PH was much higher than most years.


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 28, 2014)

I have noticed a bid difference from year to year. My 2012 malbec was really good. Although it's finally starting to mature, my 2013 was no where near as good. The 2014 seems to be better
One thing I noticed a huge difference in was the Merlot. This year, it has a very pronounced BlackBerry flavor. Real curious to see how it will develop.


----------



## Turock (May 28, 2014)

Yes, we've had issues too. A Chard was about the same as drinking a glass of water!!! It's hard to know if they diluted the juice or had a significant rain before harvest as the reason for the dilution. We've been sticking with the bold-flavored reds and have better results. It's always a problem getting juice or grapes from far-away climes where you don't follow the weather patterns before harvest.


----------



## Julie (May 28, 2014)

There are some of us who have been talking about this very issue. Particularly the whites. The reds don't seem too bad but the whites just don't have any zip to them. I have taken a gallon of 2013 Sauv Blanc and added FT Rouge Soft Tannin, it needs to sit for a few more weeks and will see if that does not improve the wine. But at this point I am sticking with California and moving away from Chilean.


----------



## JohnT (May 28, 2014)

Turock/Julie, 

Just curious (having never done any white Chilean), do you remember the PH, TA, and Brix of the juice before you started? 

johnT.


----------



## cintipam (May 28, 2014)

HI John

I am working my first buckets ever right now. I got them this spring, and have several chilean whites including Muscato, pinot grigio, and Gewurtztraminer. They had initial testing levels of Muscato SG 1.085 3.03 PH, Pinot grigio SG 1.090 3.02 PH, Gewurtztraminer SG 1.090 2.74 PH. Sorry, didn't check TA. Anyway, I did lots of tweaks adding frozen fruits from my garden etc. I even admit to some golden raisins. Anyway, mine have quickly mellowed into some very nice stuff that I eagerly sample at each racking. I have no complaints other than it took some work to deal with the 2.74 PH, esp since I added gooseberries to that one. Thought I'd toss my numbers into the arena in case they help anybody come up with a theory or two.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Julie (May 28, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Turock/Julie,
> 
> Just curious (having never done any white Chilean), do you remember the PH, TA, and Brix of the juice before you started?
> 
> johnT.


 
John, I'll check when I get home but I believe the brix was 22, TA .65% and I just do not remember the PH but I will check once I am home.


----------



## cintipam (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone have access to a fall bucket order form? I just did lots of searches trying to find one and while they are mentioned I could not find one to look at. I'd like to know what probable varieties are available at that time and of course input from folks with experience with each kind would be great! I'm liking what I'm doing now, but should be ready for more by fall.

thanks for any help

Pam in cinti


----------



## Julie (May 28, 2014)

cintipam said:


> Does anyone have access to a fall bucket order form? I just did lots of searches trying to find one and while they are mentioned I could not find one to look at. I'd like to know what probable varieties are available at that time and of course input from folks with experience with each kind would be great! I'm liking what I'm doing now, but should be ready for more by fall.
> 
> thanks for any help
> 
> Pam in cinti


 
I think I have an old one from last year at home, Pam. If so, I'll pm it to you.

Also, one of the things I noticed was my 2012 Riesling was California and my 2012 Riesling was Chilean. The Chilean was much darker than the California and the California has a much better flavor.


----------



## JohnT (May 28, 2014)

For my local, he had ..

Reds:
Cab Sav, 
Cab Franc, 
Carmenere, 
Merlot, 
Syrah. 

Whites:
Chardonnay, 
Sav Blac


----------



## cintipam (May 28, 2014)

Thanks John and Julie for the info. When I got 5 buckets in spring I never thought I'd want to do more in fall, but I'm sure you understand how it goes. I know it's weird to mix home grown fruit into it, but I have all this great fruit and it's so easy to kick the bucket up a notch, and it makes it wine no one else can offer. As long as I like how it turns out, I'm a winner all around.

Sounds like it will be Chardonney, Sav Blanc, and maybe a Carmenere for me. I keep hearing how wonderful Carmenere is, and I like to try new things. Gotta make something aimed at keeping the red drinkers happy.

Pam in cinti


----------



## dangerdave (May 28, 2014)

I got five different reds this Spring, and they are each distinct in flavor. They were all tweeked with oaks and grape skins. I look forward to each tasting. They are becoming very good!

The lone white---the Gewurtztraminer---was tweeked with peaches in the primary and extra finishing tannins, so I can't comment on how it might have truned out if left to itself.


----------



## Julie (May 28, 2014)

Dave like you, I am happy with my reds. I get Zin, Malbec and this year Mike bought a Sangiovese this year. I am interested in the results of your Gewurtztraminer. I really think the problem is tannins that is why I added some to a gallon jug.


----------



## dangerdave (May 28, 2014)

I'll let you know, Julie. The great thing about finishing tannins is that you can add them any time during the bulk aging process. I added some, but if it needs another boost, I can still do that.


----------



## Julie (May 28, 2014)

I know, I am really starting to enjoy the finishing tannins. I am tasting a huge improvement on my wines.


----------



## Matty_Kay (May 28, 2014)

Interesting thread. This is my first experience with Chilean juice buckets. Right now I have a Barbera and Carmenere going through mlf. I have yet to taste either yet but plan to do so once mlf is complete. I am hopeful each express their own distinct flavors of their variety.


----------



## dangerdave (May 28, 2014)

Me, too, Juile. It was the thread on tannins that got me started. I've even been adding some to my wife's Mist kits with great results. She loves the improved texture of the wines, and even noticed an improvement of the symptoms of her fibromyalgia due to the anti-inflamitory qualities of the tannins.

Win-win!


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 28, 2014)

I have been disappointed with all the whites I've made so I did all reds this year. 2 malbec 2 Merlot, 2 zins and 2 cab sauvs


----------



## dangerdave (May 29, 2014)

I did a Sauvignon Blanc last year that came out crisp and full-flavored. Very bold for a white, really. I hope my Gewurtztraminer comes out just as good this year. The reds are looking very good. Along with the 'G', last year's Chilean group included an award winning (thank you very much!) Cabernet Sauvignon and a delightful Syrah that was the favorate of my red wine loving friends/family. I have not been disappointed with an outcome...yet.

I am planning on getting some California juices this Fall so I can compare the quality up north to the goodness down south.


----------



## Turock (May 29, 2014)

John--Yeah, it was a Chardonney and there was NO flavor---like I said, it was similar to drinking a glass of water. Like Julie, we prefer Calif juice for whites. The reds from Chille are better than the whites.


----------



## JohnT (May 30, 2014)

Turock said:


> John--Yeah, it was a Chardonney and there was NO flavor---like I said, it was similar to drinking a glass of water. Like Julie, we prefer Calif juice for whites. The reds from Chille are better than the whites.


 
I think this is a common complaint about juice pails. My younger brother made some wine from some buckets, and yup, to me it tastes like water. 
It would be interesting to add some tannin to his wine and see the difference it makes.


----------



## Turock (May 30, 2014)

I think you have to START with juice that TASTES like something to start with!! There's only one person I know of who could turn water into wine. The rest of us need to start with juice of quality.


----------



## sdelli (May 30, 2014)

I agree.... This year I tried a 50/50 with grapes and juice. If I still do not get the results I am looking for... I am done with Chilean wines. Kinda hard to be satisfied with them after making wine from the Valley of CA each fall.... How they say.... Once you drive a Cadillac You will never be satisfied with a Impala again!


Sam


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 31, 2014)

I've always made my reds with one grape pack. Last year I tried using just raisins and was actually quite pleased with the results. Like I said earlier, I don't think I will ever do any whites again


----------



## Matty_Kay (Jun 14, 2014)

Just tasted my Chilean Barbera and Carmenere from juice buckets this year, both of which are going through mlf right now, and I have to say, for a beginner home winemaker, so far I am happy with the early progress. The Barbera is quite fruity while the Carmenere, which I fermented with 3oz of medium toast Hungarian cubes, has an earthy/oaky flavor to it. Both obviously are very young, and I plan on aging for a year or so. But, overall I am satisfied with the early results and flavor difference thus far.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Nov 5, 2014)

Just curious as to how others 2014 Chilean wines are progressing? I tasted mine again last night and the Barbera is coming along nicely. The Carmenere was just ok as a lot of the oak has faded out, so I might add some more Hungarian oak med toast cubes. Both wines are promising. I'm only at about the 6 month mark for aging so another six to go.


----------



## tmmii (Nov 5, 2014)

Bottled mid October, we have gone through almost a case of the zin so far, so I guess that one didn't turn out bad. Have to bottle the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 5, 2014)

The juice buckets can be viewed as a "pig-in-the-poke", but generally (and from personal experience), they can be counted on to produce a palatable if not satisfying product. There's a whole slew of other influences involved before you even start sipping, so if you take the leap of faith that the juices would be as if you pressed your own, the determining factor for quality that weighs heaviest would be regional climate for that particular year. I often try to find this out before placing my orders. For example, I expect my Cab-Sauv and Pinot Noir from California this fall to turn out an excellent product. Given that my processing is consistant with all of my wines! It was a very dry year in CA this growing season. Point is, it is kind of hard to pin a less-than-satisfactory result on a bucket.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Dec 7, 2014)

I racked my Chilean Carmenere last night and took a taste. Starting to come around very nicely. My wife had a taste as well and was surprised over the difference some time has made to it. Alot of the bitterness is fading and a nice flavor is starting to come through. This was one of my first juice buckets and I am looking forward to the transformation over the next few months. Witnessing the benefits of bulk aging over time is pretty cool.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone recently bottle your 2014 Chilean wine? Just curious as I may bottle some this weekend. Tastes pretty good.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have 10 gallons of Cab/Merlot that are being rotated through a 6 gallon barrel. It'll be done in early May and I'll bottle about a month later. It's coming around nicely so far though.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 23, 2015)

Amongst it all, has anyone paid any attention to the Chilean weather? Cali being in a drought for the last decade or so, I'm sure it's top notch juice more times than not.. but what's Chile experiencing?

If it's milder or wetter weather, there's not much anyone can do about it really. 2012 sounds like a genuine vintage, but not every year is, and I think this thread is a testament to that more than anything else


----------



## Matty_Kay (Feb 10, 2015)

Racked my Chilean barbera over the weekend and it is ready to bottle. Gonna test SO2 over the weekend, adjust if necessary, and bottle. This should free up a carboy to hopefully do a dragons blood prior to the Chilean juice/grapes this spring.


----------



## Enologo (Feb 10, 2015)

Matty_Kay said:


> Anyone recently bottle your 2014 Chilean wine? Just curious as I may bottle some this weekend. Tastes pretty good.



Just bottled my Chilean Shiraz from last May and I'm liking it. Can't wait to see if some time in the bottle makes any difference.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2015)

Matty_Kay said:


> Racked my Chilean barbera over the weekend and it is ready to bottle. Gonna test SO2 over the weekend, adjust if necessary, and bottle. This should free up a carboy to hopefully do a dragons blood prior to the Chilean juice/grapes this spring.


 

Going to check my MLF again this weekend, hopefully something is actually working. Early samples are promising. I'll be planning on bottling then of April if all is good with MLF. I will have free carboys as I'll be transferring the Muscadine to the 14 gallon demijohns for longer aging.


----------



## blueflint (Feb 21, 2015)

Bottled my Pinot Gris a couple weeks ago. Flavor is very very good, made from 2014 Chilean juice. We are happy with it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice label @blueflint .


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 21, 2015)

Recently bottled last spring's Chilean 1)Malbec- a month on 1# dried black currant- final .996sg
2)Barbera-a month on 1/2# dried cherries and oak stick. final .993sg
3)Zinfandel- month on 1/2# dried cherries. final .993sg
Ordering Carmenere and Petit Syrah this year (Chilean buckets)


----------

